# Ruger zytel, boat paddle stock refinish



## mhayes (Dec 4, 2018)

I have read somewhere before on a product made that will renew the black stocks to a like new finish. Some of them have that white, grey look to them. Mine isn't so bad, but the inside of the but stock where Ruger is has turned a little grey. Just looking to freshen it up a bit. Does anyone know what the product was that you can buy to do this? Thanks,


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've sprayed rem oil on them and they darken back up with a nice matte finish. Done several that way.


----------



## Jester896 (Dec 28, 2018)

I think I read somewhere once that Ruger suggested Break Free CLP


----------



## deadend (Dec 30, 2018)

Skip the oil and repaint the stock with Krylon Fusion.  It will be a better result and will last longer.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 3, 2019)

I had one dipped in camo for a 22 mag. Turned out very good.


----------

